# Need some help with a Counts As.



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So Mantic has just revealed their newest army for Kings of War. Basileans, or something like that. Basically it's an army of holy crusaders... and I _love_ that idea. So now I want to find a Fantasy army that I can use the models for. But I need an army that can work for it.

From what I've seen so far, I need the following aspects:


Winged Monstrous Infantry (they use large angels).
Armored Knights
Differing levels of armed/armored Infantry (They have spearmen, swordsmen, Sisters carrying flails)
Light Cavalry
Chariot
2 Winged MC-sized Special Character (angels)
Possibly some other interesting Special Characters eventually, including some lord on a Lion.
Now all things considered, I think that either the Empire or the High Elves would work perfectly for this... most of these units are already things the Elves have. _However_, the big sticking point are the Angels. Chaos would allow me to have A Daemon Prince, maybe two based on points... But not as a Rank of 3 MC Infantry.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are some of the ugliest models I've seen, they look like somebody rammed a hamster up their ass, pounded it with a sledgehammer, puked it up, ate it, shat it out, sculpted it into a giant knob and then stuck some wings on.

So the usual mantic design process.

BUT!!!!, if your crazy enough to want to molest peoples eyes with their huge levels of ass, then I guess high elves would do the job, and just use the angels as eagles.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Those are some of the ugliest models I've seen, they look like somebody rammed a hamster up their ass, pounded it with a sledgehammer, puked it up, ate it, shat it out, sculpted it into a giant knob and then stuck some wings on.
> 
> So the usual mantic design process.
> 
> BUT!!!!, if your crazy enough to want to molest peoples eyes with their huge levels of ass, then I guess high elves would do the job, and just use the angels as eagles.


 
.... well, I'll go with everyone is entitled to their opinion regarding models, and pretend you didn't just insult me for my tastes.

In terms of stats... do you really think that an Eagle is comporable to something on that scale?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Close enough, they both have about the same base, they both have wings, they both fly, eagle = angel


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

And the Special Characters? Elves riding Eagles?

I was more concerned with the fact that Eagles really can't hold their own in combat. They're not really supposed to. Going by that math, I'd say perhaps Brets are better, and using Pegasi Knights.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah why not, close as your gonna get.

And no eagles can't really hang around in combat, but that's not what they do.

But yeah beets could work, infantry wil be shit, but no matter.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So there's no such thing as an army with Flying MCs?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos deamons have a few flying MCs, but I don't think that wold be the direction you'd want to go with these figs.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I was actually looking at Tamurk... whatever the Warhammer Forge book was from FW. They have the rules for a Great Host of Chaos, which lets you ally Daemons with Warriors, and I was considering it, honestly. Unfortunately I was really hoping for something like Large Flying Infantry ranks as a Rare or something, instead of just loading up on 'angelic' Lords.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The only army I can think of with a unit of flying monsters is VC with the vargeists


----------

